# SD Card not recognized in computer but recognized on camera



## phoenixhazard (Aug 11, 2009)

I have an 8GB sd card i used while traveling and upon trying to get the pictures from it the computer does not recognize the card at all, no prompts, nothing. I have tried it in multiple pcs and macs and no response. My Cannon Rebel XS camera says no images found. However, when I plug it into my brother's Cannon PowerShot it actually recognizes and shows all pictures on the card. Does anyone have any reason why this is happening and how I can recover the pictures? I am not willing to just format to make the card work again, I must have these pictures.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Have you tried leaving the card in the camera and attaching to the computer to d/l the pictures that way. I have an Olympus camera and the pictures will d/l fine with the card left in the camera.
vicks


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Use your brother's camera to upload to your computer.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Are you using the same card reader on all these computers? Chances are, the reader(s) don't support the new SDHC (High Capacity) spec. All SD cards over 2GB are SDHC; most older and cheap newer readers don't support it.


----------

